# A month of tastings



## vcasey (Dec 2, 2011)

This month I've decided to tasted a different wine/mead every day. I'll try and post here because this way I can cheat and not have to try and find the original thread because its most likely buried somewhere since a lot of these are a few years old.

Today I'll post 2. One from last night and one from today (yes I know what time it is).







Day 1 Fall's Bounty Cyser - Still young tasting, nice amount of spices, makes an outstanding mulling wine.






Day 2 Pear's Harvest - Younger then the Fall's Bounty but already tasting so much better. I am seriously considering using pear juice in all my cysers instead of apple juice. I've made a couple recipes side by side with the only difference being the juice and I've liked the apple but love the pear.

On a side note because I'm mulling the pear right now my whole house smells wonderful.


----------



## fivebk (Dec 2, 2011)

Vcasey, you must have quite an assortment of meads to be able to taste one a day for a month!!! Would you also note how old each mead is??? I know I would like to know maybe others would too!!

BOB


----------



## fivebk (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok, I guess you did with the labels..... MY BAD...


----------



## Wade E (Dec 2, 2011)

Someones making me thirsty!!!


----------



## vcasey (Dec 3, 2011)

Day 3 Cranberry wine and a Cranberry Cyser






I found this wine buried on one of our wine racks. Found 2 bottles and after tasting I have none left. My notes from a couple of years ago show that I liked this at one time, but both bottles were done and not in a good way. 






Because the wine was so disappointing I went on a search for a Cranberry Cyser that was made at the same time. This one is really nice, my notes on this one say that it was tart at one time but no more. I used Orange Blossom Honey and back sweetened with maple syrup. Will be enjoying this while watching the game.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2011)

Bummer about the wine going south. I just had to pop and dump about 23 bottles of a fruit batch thats was 5 1/2 years old. It was a crab apple wine and it was delish at one time but not any more. These bottles were made when my basement was leaking liking crazy and were stored in a fridge for some time and then not and also had inferior corks so they really went through hell with temp changes being pretty drastic. At least the labels came off really easy though.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 3, 2011)

23 bottles! I only lost 2 so really not that bad, although I do have 4 bottles of a 2009 cranberry wine to taste soon and a rather large list of others, which is why I came up with this idea. 

Bob, the dates on the labels are the year the wine was made, when it was bottled is another story.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 4, 2011)

Day 4 CC Showcase Amarone






This wine is ok, not bad just after the MM Ren Amarone and all the positive feedback I expected a lot more. I think what it's missing is the raisins, I'm not picking up on any on the taste and that was part of the profile I enjoyed so much with the other.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 5, 2011)

Day 5 Apple Ice Cider






Well it sounded like a good idea. Reduce apple cider by freezing, thawing half and repeat. Oh well maybe I'll try again another time. And this is why on some of my crazy ideas I only make a gallon. The good news is I know have 5 clean bottles ready for filling.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2011)

Does sound good and it is a great label. Was it too sweet or whats the deal with it?


----------



## vcasey (Dec 6, 2011)

Wade I think this is just my tastes more then anything else, but it seems to taste even more raw or like a new wine then when it was bottled. Could it have been the freezing and thawing process? Maybe I'll try just reducing it on the stove next time. I'll be recycling that label at one point.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 6, 2011)

Day 6 Traditional Tupelo Mead and Sweet Tupelo Mead






You folks get 2 today because I bottled a couple from last years National Mead Day. The first is a traditional mead and with tupelo honey, water and 71B yeast. It tasted young but has a really nice honey aroma and the flavor does come through. 






The second is the sweet tupelo mead made almost the same except I used some light DME and kept adding honey until the yeast gave up. Then I added some sweet orange peel and it sat on some brandy soaked oak for a bit.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2011)

And how was it??? Maybe the higher abv over came you!!! LOL


----------



## tonyt (Dec 6, 2011)

This is such a neat thread but I am so jealous. I have enough ready to drink wine that I could do this for less than a week. Can't wait for tomorrow. Living vicariously through you vcasey.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2011)

I could do this for maybe 2 months but Im not much of a drinker!!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 7, 2011)

Is there a Blueberry his in there somewhere awaiting tasting?


----------



## vcasey (Dec 7, 2011)

Waldo I think I can do a weeks worth on Blueberry variations alone and yes a blueberry wine is in the mix, along with another experiment using blueberries.

I think I could manage around 2 months as well Wade. We don't drink a whole lot either so I tend to make more 1 gallon batches just for variety and if we really love something I'll make a larger batch.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 7, 2011)

Day 7 Orange Chocolate Port






It's cold, windy and rainy out tonight and I thought a port would be nice to sip on this evening. The OCP has remained one of my favorites and is always a treat. This particular wine is very popular among friends and family who have requested (demanded) that we never run out. So as long as this kit is made I'm safe.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh man, thats probably the only RJS kit I didnt like and like a fool I made a dble batch when I did it as I love chocolate covered orange peels.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 7, 2011)

I know Wade and I was thinking about that as I was posting. I had not planned on this one today but the weather is perfect for a port and the bottle was just sitting on the bar.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 8, 2011)

How was it? The label sure makes it look inviting.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 8, 2011)

It was wonderful, the chocolate was sure waving hello last night. I'm very pleased this one has held up so well. The first batch of OCP I made I used the boring stock labels because I just could not find anything else interesting, then I was searching for something else and this pic popped up.One day I'll invest in photo editing software.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah, that label is awesome.


----------



## Robert123Carr (Dec 8, 2011)

All these are great labels!


----------



## vcasey (Dec 8, 2011)

Day 8 Banana Pineapple Viognier 


















And yes with coconut rum. This batch was split between hubby's Christmas gifts for the office and those of us longing for summer, or at least days that reach 70. 

BTW Happy National Brownie Day!


----------



## vcasey (Dec 9, 2011)

Day 9 White Shiraz






Yep the label should look familiar as its our Christmas label and all I change is the name of the wine. Getting bored with the label so I may change on of these days. The wine is from a CC kit and for a "white" wine this is pretty darn good. I think the Shiraz helps with that sweetness you normally get with this style. Sadly this was the very last bottle.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 10, 2011)

Day 10 Synergy






This was a limited edition by CC and our last bottle from this kit.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 11, 2011)

Day 11 Chocolate Orange White Port






I had just put this together when I saw RJS's OCP. I have tasted this on and off and have been disappointed and just kinda forgot about this one. Tasted it today and was happily surprised as its no longer thin or harsh.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2011)

What was in this one?


----------



## vcasey (Dec 11, 2011)

100% fresh squeezed OJ + cocoa powder

Make lots because the sediment drop was unreal! Started with 1.5 gallons and still had to top up with brandy.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2011)

I made a Strawberry Chocolate Port like that and yes the sediment layer was astonishing!!!


----------



## vcasey (Dec 12, 2011)

Day 12 Cabernet Merlot






This oldie was a freebie after I wrote to the company telling them what I thought of their product. My replacement was one of their "top of the line" products. The wine itself was not bad, nothing I would have gone out of my way to purchase but most folks enjoyed it.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 12, 2011)

Was this the MM all juice bucket?


----------



## vcasey (Dec 12, 2011)

Heron Bay product. Do remember me writing about a mist kit that I said my cough medicine tasted better in a side by side taste test? I wrote the manufacture with my observations and they sent me this replacement. A better deal and all right wine, not great but a nice wine with dinner and in stews.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 13, 2011)

Day 13 Carmenere










This is a MM Ren kit and I am really surprised because every time I've 
tasted this wine I thought "gee this is just not what I was expecting." 
The first time we had a Carmenerewas at a tasting and when the bottle was opened the araoma was amazing and that's what I expected from this wine. The taste of this has been flat as well up until today, it really has finally become a very nice wine.
+1 for patience


----------



## fiat84 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice to know about the Ren Carmenere as we have a kit 2 years old now which has the same mute, flat character. Not really like any commercial Carmenere yet so there is benefit to waiting longer until year 4!!!, hope it turns out like yours.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 14, 2011)

It's still not like any commercial and the aroma is lacking even leaving it out overnight, but it's finally drinkable. I had really given up hope so I'm very pleased and plan to enjoy this while its on the upswing.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 14, 2011)

Day 14 MM Rojo Encanto






Light, easy drinking wine.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 15, 2011)

Day 15 MM Ren Amarone






Without question my favorite kit wine, nothing comes close. Was in it's prime at the 2-3 year mark. Sadly this was the last bottle.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 15, 2011)

2 dates, one when started and the other when bottles? I have 1 bottle left of my 2007 RJS EP Amarone!


----------



## vcasey (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes Wade, it was started in July of 2007 and bottled in March of 2008 and shortly after I started letting them sit in the carboy for a year. Now most kits or fresh juice sit in the carboy for 2 years, meads sit even longer. Those mist kits are the exception to the rule.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 16, 2011)

Day 16 Spanish Tempranillo Cabernet Sauvignon







This wine seems to get better and better each time we open a bottle. Big and bold would be the best description. One of only 2 labels that I did not create but I really liked it.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 17, 2011)

Day 17 Pumpkin Wine






I think it needed some spice, kinda boring but all gone now.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 18, 2011)

Day 18 CC Argentine Malbec










Yes that Malbec that was in such limited supply for so long. Oh and it's pretty good.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 19, 2011)

Day 10 Argentine Tannat Merlot


----------



## John Prince (Dec 19, 2011)

Where do you get your labels?<div id="myWatcherDiv" style="displayone;">


----------



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2011)

Was this the RJS limited edition? I have 2 magnums left of this. Loved it!!!!!!


----------



## vcasey (Dec 19, 2011)

Wade yes its the same and I've enjoyed mine as well, however not tonight. My fault, should not have followed my Orange Juice with the wine.





John I make all the labels myself. Well all except 2, an OCP and the Spanish Tem/Cab above.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2011)

Yep, that will destroy your taste buds!!! lol


----------



## vcasey (Dec 20, 2011)

Day 20 Montagnac Vieux Chateau d'Oc






No OJ this evening... Have a love/hate relationship with this one. Today I like it.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 21, 2011)

Day 21 Canadian Old Vine Riesling






The best dry Riesling ever! Is as good today as when I first made this one and only a couple of bottles left. Sure wish RJS would do this one again.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 22, 2011)

Day 22 Apple Tatin White Port






I made this last year thinking maybe for this year and its really good and perhaps will be fantastic next year. The toffee aroma is amazing and I get a bit of a tart apple taste. Going to enjoy this bottle but next year I think its going to shine.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 22, 2011)

I'll add it was relaxing sitting outside on the beautiful Florida evening and enjoying this port.Hope the weather in your part of the world is just as beautiful.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 22, 2011)

That one sounds interesting!


----------



## vcasey (Dec 23, 2011)

Day 23 Cayenne Mead






I made this as kind of a joke for hubby and both of us thought it would make as the least a nice marinade. While it will make a nice marinade, it is unlikely to be used that way. This stuff is darn good, not hot, burn your mouth but will make a nice sipping wine on a cold night. This is why you should consider playing with your food.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 24, 2011)

Day 24 Black Mead






Young and not bottled at this time but I've had a small bottle left over to taste. 
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2011)

What was the honey/currant ratio on this?


----------



## vcasey (Dec 25, 2011)

Wade I used 1 can of the VH Black Currant and OBH and water to 5 1/2 gallons and an SG of 1090. I really didn't pay attention to exactly how much I used since I always have extra on hand when I make meads.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2011)

that sounds really good and I have a 6 gallon bucket full of OBH in my cellar just begging me to do something with it.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 25, 2011)

Mine sure tastes like if given the time it's going to be a winner. I made this because my sisters about cleaned out by Black Currant Wine. They don't know about this one and since all but that extra is still safely stored in a carboy, I'll be able to let it age. I added some sweet orange peel and some light french oak.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 25, 2011)

Day 25 Santa's Christmas Cheer







This one is one of my first meads that I added spices and I admit I used way too much. The good part is it really makes a terrific mulling wine with my only addition being some brown sugar or honey and a bit of orange peel.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 26, 2011)

Day 26 Blueberry Wine


----------



## vcasey (Dec 27, 2011)

Day 27 2008 Pacific Quartet






This is the rest of the PQ from the first batch WE released. For all those that missed out on this LE kit - I am so sorry you missed this fantastic wine! For those who have asked about kegging wines, this one has been in the keg since it cleared and we have just poured a glass at a time using a picnic tap and nitrogen to keep it topped off.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 28, 2011)

Day 28 Lime Margarita


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2011)

Was this one of those Twisted mists? How was it?


----------



## vcasey (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes a twisted mist kit and it was a combo pack of both Lime and Strawberry. The lime is a bit tart but was very good and since it was lime the tart was expected. I had a sip of the strawberry when it was bottled and it was as good as last year. These kits are really very nice and they hid the alcohol (14%) very well. My son says dangerously smooth.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 29, 2011)

Day 29 Blueberry Pomegranate Wine


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2011)

How was it working with the Poms?


----------



## vcasey (Dec 29, 2011)

Totally cheated and used Pom juice.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2011)

Yep, thats what I would have done!!!!!!


----------



## vcasey (Dec 30, 2011)

Day 30 Barbaresco






Really nice wine and was a RQ that has not been released in the regular line up, too bad it's fantastic.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 31, 2011)

Day 31 Orange Coffee Wine, Orange Chocolate Wine, Orange Coffee Chocolate Wine, Strawberry Margarita Wine, Lime Margarita Wine, Black Mead, Cranberry Cyser, Apple Tatin White Port, Chocolate Port, Chocolate Strawberry Port, Chocolate Cherry Port, Chocolate Almond Port

Too many labels to post right now, perhaps later. Yes some are repeats, one of my sisters visited today and had a list of wines she wanted to try. Was going to have some sparkling wine later but my taste buds are MIA. 

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## paubin (Jan 2, 2012)

With all those wines and such to taste New Years Eve....no wonder the buds where shot....lol. Hope you and yours had a great time

Pete


----------



## uavwmn (Feb 28, 2012)

VC.
What program do you use for your labels??
Kathie


----------



## vcasey (Feb 28, 2012)

I've been using MS Publisher with a little help from another MS product, a photo editor, that I can't remember the name and it was not compatible with Win7 so it got left behind.


----------

